# ASA Hunter Class Question............



## DaddyPaul (Feb 13, 2009)

I have stuck side bar on my LD to offset the weight of my Hogg It and rest.  The bar itself is 8.5"s long but rather than running it straight back I have it out at an angle.  The following is from the ASA rules: 

A rear stabilizer or counter balance weight system may be used with a
maximum of two extensions, but may not extend more than six inches (6”) in length as measured from either: (1)
the point of attachment on the rear of the riser provided by the manufacturer

I assume this to mean that the total length of the rear bar can't exceed 6 inches, no matter if it is straight back or angled, right?  If so my bar won't work.


----------



## dusty80 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thats the way I understand it too, 6" max. No matter the direction.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 13, 2009)

Yep. Your forward facing main stab can be no longer than 12" even with a disconnect so to keep it safe, I stay with a 10" stab.

6" max on other stabs facing whateverdirectionyousodesire is the way it goes.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 13, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Yep. Your forward facing main stab can be no longer than 12" even with a disconnect so to keep it safe, I stay with a 10" stab.
> 
> 6" max on other stabs facing whateverdirectionyousodesire is the way it goes.



My front bar is right at 11 7/8's, not giving up much there.  Side bar will have to wait for now, not that I NEED it.  

You planning on shooting at Circle C in Folkston on Sunday?


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 13, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> My front bar is right at 11 7/8's, not giving up much there.  Side bar will have to wait for now, not that I NEED it.
> 
> You planning on shooting at Circle C in Folkston on Sunday?



You don't need back bars, shootin' foam won't be no problem for a deer slayer like you!! You da man when it comes to filling up a freezer!!!


----------



## dusty80 (Feb 13, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> You don't need back bars, shootin' foam won't be no problem for a deer slayer like you!! You da man when it comes to filling up a freezer!!!



You may wanna put some back bars on that PSE Alligood.......I aint forgot about that whippin' I owe you!


----------



## badcompany (Feb 13, 2009)

I asked this very question when I started out with the 3D and ASA. I was told that it meant measuring 6" back from the bow at the point of attachment. So yes you can shoot a 8" bar if it is at such an angle so if you measured from the riser to the string(straight back) it didn't exceed 6".
Thats why you see the v-bar setups so much in the novice and hunter classes.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 13, 2009)

badcompany said:


> I asked this very question when I started out with the 3D and ASA. I was told that it meant measuring 6" back from the bow at the point of attachment. So yes you can shoot a 8" bar if it is at such an angle so if you measured from the riser to the string(straight back) it didn't exceed 6".
> Thats why you see the v-bar setups so much in the novice and hunter classes.



I like the way you think sir.  How sure are you?


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 13, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> You don't need back bars, shootin' foam won't be no problem for a deer slayer like you!! You da man when it comes to filling up a freezer!!!



One small part of the equation you have left out my man.................................................















RANGEFINDER!!


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 13, 2009)

dustin_horne said:


> You may wanna put some back bars on that PSE Alligood.......I aint forgot about that whippin' I owe you!



I got one bar, or two, according to how I feel that day! Anytime, on neutral ground, Folkston ain't quite in the middle!!


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 13, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> One small part of the equation you have left out my man.................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I don't hunt without one!!!


----------



## dusty80 (Feb 13, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> I got one bar, or two, according to how I feel that day! Anytime, on neutral ground, Folkston ain't quite in the middle!!



Is there somewhere around Macon we can duel?


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 13, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> I got one bar, or two, according to how I feel that day! Anytime, on neutral ground, Folkston ain't quite in the middle!!





dustin_horne said:


> Is there somewhere around Macon we can duel?




Y'all bring it to Folkston on Sunday and shoot in the group with me.............................I love to watch a good grudge match!


----------



## dusty80 (Feb 13, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> Y'all bring it to Folkston on Sunday and shoot in the group with me.............................I love to watch a good grudge match!



He's sker-ed!!! I'll even pay his gas home if he beats me!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 13, 2009)

dustin_horne said:


> He's sker-ed!!! I'll even pay his gas home if he beats me!



That's what I'm talking about, a little smacketh talketh!


----------



## badcompany (Feb 13, 2009)

I got the info from L.D. Faulks from the ASA.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 13, 2009)

dustin_horne said:


> He's sker-ed!!! I'll even pay his gas home if he beats me!





DaddyPaul said:


> That's what I'm talking about, a little smacketh talketh!



Gotta visit a brand new niece in Dublin Sunday!!! WOOOOHOOO!!! You know I ain't skeered!!! Lake Oconee Shooting club in Eatonton is about the closest to Macon, and a good place to shoot too!! Look it up in the shoot calendar, I'm there every time they have one!!! Oh, and bring your checkbook, you're gonna need it!!!

2009 3D Schedule
Jan-17
Feb-28
Mar-28
April-18
May-9
June-27
July 11 "Unless ASA state it that weekend."
GATE OPENS FOR REEGISTRTION AT 9:00 AM "NOT BEFORE"
REGISTRATION CUT OFF IS AT 2:00 PM "NO LATER"
We'll will have ASA Classes & Rules.
Novice class: (If you win 1st place, you must move up to the next class at the next shoot.
If you place 2nd or 3rd twice in this class, you must also move up.)
_________________


----------

